# Cross cut sled for table saw



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to build a cross cut sled for a table saw (to cut at a 45 degree angle).

Is there a suggested material for the runners? How about for the main body of the jig, 1/2 inch MDF, plywood, etc.

Thanks in advance.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

My take from other discussions is that most folks use either 1/2" or 3/4" MDF, depending on the size of the sled and whatever supporting framework they have. If 1/2" is used, there's more flex that needs support. For the runners, I've seen both hardwood and the ultra dense super-slippery plastic stuff. For smaller sleds, the Incra miter slider is another option.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Steve:
Go to woodsmith.com there is a free download for a simple miter sled. If you can't find it just pm me and I'll send it to you.
Wayne


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Great. Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/table-saw-miter-sled/
$4.95
http://www.bobsplans.com/FreePlans/DNLD/TableSawJig.pdf
FREE


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Steve 

i made one for my new tablesaw a while back. when you have a jig that large weight is a factor. mdf is great but weighs a ton. i used 1/2 inch birch ply. its light flat and works great! i used oak for the runners as most do. it works fine. mine is simple. its not set up to do angles, if i need that i will make another one. just my 2 cents and thats about all i can afford, lol


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

If you going to make a sled go the extra step,(see below) you will be glad you did, the table saw sleds are great but you need a bit more room to use them,,i.e. to cut a 45 on a 12" wide board...the error comes in place when you put the stock on the sled and the runners and the sled are to far back from the blade the norm..  or you have over 2/3 of the sled hanging off the front of the table saw...with the easy to make upgrade to your table saw you then have a table saw that will cut stock true.. 


========



S Bolton said:


> I want to build a cross cut sled for a table saw (to cut at a 45 degree angle).
> 
> Is there a suggested material for the runners? How about for the main body of the jig, 1/2 inch MDF, plywood, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a real simple miter sled.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike what are the slides made of? Wood?

Looks good.

SB


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

I love using MDF for jigs but, for this, think about the weight. Consider 1/2" or 3/4" birch ply. For your runners, you can either order some miter bars from a woodworking outlet store or, use hardwood. 

Just for kicks, here's another option: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18030&filter=31593


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> Mike what are the slides made of? Wood?
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> SB


Yep. Just a strip of cherry I had laying around.
Thanks. I'll add some sandpaper to the fences when I get around to it.

I tried making one when I had my old Cman TS. I don't think the miter slots were parallel because I could never get anything to slide smoothly.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually, I think I stated my question wrong. I want to build a cross cut sled and then tilt the blade on my table saw to 45 degrees so I can try to make boxes with spline.

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

You are making a easy job to hard..

Just cut your boards to a 45 then reset the blade and put in the spine slots., if you have a dado blade set, use one of the blades to put in the slots.,,,,if you don't have a dado set just stack 2 or 3 blades up to the right size.

Use a off set block on the fence so they all come out the same..

BUT the real easy way is to use a lock miter router bit,you will get a true 45, plus the spline all at one pass by the bit ,,, see video on the same web page 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html
========



S Bolton said:


> Actually, I think I stated my question wrong. I want to build a cross cut sled and then tilt the blade on my table saw to 45 degrees so I can try to make boxes with spline.
> 
> SB


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

No dado blade but I like your drawing and understand it.

I really like those sketches. Is that Paint.net? I think I asked you before. I wonder if Sketchup is hard to learn?

It was 30 degrees below zero this morning here in sunny Minnesota.

Thanks

SB


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Steve

Paint.net yep 
Sketchup just takes to long for me.. 
I don't need all the details the norm...


Just stack the blades up ,,same as a dado set the norm,but just a bit cleaner cut the norm..

One more note,,,the easy way to make your spines, stack up the cutters on a slot cutter, it will make spines right on the button ... quick and easy...up to 1" wide the norm...with a pass or two by the slot cutter...stop short of the end of the stock,, then it will not kick out the spline...about 1" from the end of the stock...on both ends..then just cut off the ends and you have your spines.. 

=======
========



S Bolton said:


> No dado blade but I like your drawing and understand it.
> 
> I really like those sketches. Is that Paint.net? I think I asked you before. I wonder if Sketchup is hard to learn?
> 
> ...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's another way to do it on the RT or TS.
Note: This is not mine.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Made mine of Baltic birch ply and used the Incra metal guide bars because you can adjust them to fit PRECISELY in your table saw tracks. Jig is light, moves effortlessly and has always been perfectly aligned. It costs a little more than one made with oak or maple "skids" but I like the precise fit. I always check before using it an it has never varied.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I saw those Incra bars and they look good. I image you attach them with small bolts?


SB


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

All the hardware for those miter bars should be included. I've used these, they are handy. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11337&filter=miter slide bars


----------



## jimcrockett (Jan 18, 2006)

toolcrib.com's blog had an entry, "Ultimate Guide to the Crosscut Sled" that gave web addresses for a number of articles on crosscut sled construction. Must have 25 or more resources for information on different styles of sleds. You might find it interesting - I certainly did!

JimC


----------

